# Rabbit pee .... how often?



## danielle_92 (Oct 7, 2013)

How often do your bunnys pee? 
Since yesterday my bunnys only left 3 wet patches ..... is this too little? Shes eating drinking and pooping fine  She started medication yesterday (baytril) 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## rew (Oct 7, 2013)

Honestly I think my bunny only pees once or twice a day. And I think it's normal. Why's your bunny on medications?


You may train a bunny to do tricks, but a bunny teaches you patience and the fragile beauty of silence.


----------



## danielle_92 (Oct 7, 2013)

I phoned the vet, they said its okay that its only a few times a day but to keep an eye on her. Shes on meds for an STI 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------



## rew (Oct 7, 2013)

Cool &#128522; I actually never thought about how much my bun was pee-ing I always presume he needed that much water everything he eats is basically dried stuff. I didn't realise buns could get STIs &#128563; I hope your bun bun gets cured! You might have give her the 'talk' about how to be safe during her night time activities! 


You may train a bunny to do tricks, but a bunny teaches you patience and the fragile beauty of silence.


----------



## danielle_92 (Oct 7, 2013)

I never thought about how much they peed either. 
Haha my bunny is as innocent as they come. Shes never seen another rabbit never mind done anything else!  
The only way it can be explained because shes never mated is her mum must of had the infection and passed it on to Oscar (the girl) and it took a tramtic event to trigger the infection which where asuming was getting her spayed. I never knew animals could get STI's either x

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------

